

Ask HN: What would you do to hack your iPod? - tomrod

Howdy HN!<p>What's the funniest/craziest/coolest hack for an iPod (any version) you've performed or heard of?
======
retroafroman
I had a friend who put Rockbox on his hold iPod, then used a hex editor to
change all the on screen text to random other stuff. Instead of saying "Now
playing ..." it said "Now rocking ..."

~~~
tomrod
That's way cool!

